# Er Hospital Coding



## TINAKAYR (Jan 27, 2009)

We Have Been Told That We Can Bill Cpt Codes For Procedures The Er Physician Does In Our Er. Does This Also Apply If Another Physician Consult Comes In And Does A Procedure In Our Er?


----------



## ptrautner (Jan 27, 2009)

in our facility, we pick it up on facility side only, the specialist bills for their own charges


----------



## TINAKAYR (Jan 27, 2009)

Do you bill for both the physician and the hospital? Is that why you say on the facility side only? Thank you so much for your reply!!


----------



## ptrautner (Jan 30, 2009)

we do both pro charges for our ed docs/hospital employed and facility charges also.

i prefer the challenge of facility over pro.  we pick up all nursing interventions i.e. iv's etc.


----------

